# Online site to buy primers



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Anyone know of a reliable source to purchase small rifle primers? I know that I will have to pay an extra fee but the only local shop NEVER has the priomers that I need. Thanks for any leads........


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

You won't find them online either. Midway, Natchez, etc... are all out.

They are getting super high prices on gunbroker and a few others, but they do have them, (they are the guys who went out and scarfed them all up, causing this problem.....)


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I cant believe that there arent ANY anywhere! Some people must have bought thousands!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just ordered some CCI 209M's from cabelas yesterday.They advised they are backordered but should go out with in 2 weeks. 

J-


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

lots bought thousands (me included), some a *lot* more than that.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

jjc155 said:


> Just ordered some CCI 209M's from cabelas yesterday.They advised they are backordered but should go out with in 2 weeks.
> 
> J-


Check back in 2 weeks and let us know. I am interested to see if any of the backorder estimates are accurate...

For a kick, go to Cabelas or Midway and cruise their ammo selections, pistol or rifle, she's gonna be rough guys.....

I shoulda listened to Jimmy Johans a long time ago.....:rant:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Check back in 2 weeks and let us know. I am interested to see if any of the backorder estimates are accurate...


Yeah, I don't think they are accurate....I've been following them for many weeks and the standard is 1-3 weeks...some say more. But....those numbers have not changed in many weeks. If you have an order in, you'll at least get some at some point, but the back order wait just keeps growing.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I keep thinking "it's gotta end soon and get back to normal" but now I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

NoWake said:


> I keep thinking "it's gotta end soon and get back to normal" but now I'm beginning to wonder.


I agree....I'm not trying to stockpile, I just want to shoot regularly but I'm thinking I may as well go into stockpile mode for a while since it seems I'm being forced to. I have not reloaded for a long time, and now that I want to get back into it, I can't.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Same here. It will take me a long time to use 1,000 primers but if I can get some, I will!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Our local gun club orders from a retailer, we are not finding it to difficult to get supplies


----------



## mrmom (Feb 15, 2002)

there is a guy in st. joe that has primers... here ihttp://www.hitfactorshooting.com/category.sc;jsessionid=61014824977F60D79C4C6EF5DCBE6E44.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=5s his site .
my brother is from muskegun and he was down here last week he could have saved you a trip????


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't have a problem with people buying enough to make sure they don't short themselves for their shooting needs and to maybe carry them through this, but I do with the ones who buy 25,000 of them then turn around and sell them on gunbroker for 3x as much. That's driving them to buy up whatever's available to profit from it. Gunbroker or Guns America are probably the only reliable place you can get them...I've seen $75 for 1000 and even saw $650 for 5000. My thought is don't feed the vultures and unless you have absolutely no choice, don't buy from them. I've also seen guys on other forums buying them on backorder and getting them within fairly quickly, I'll be interested to see how quickly jjc155 gets his from Cabela's. Then there's some who shoot very little buying up thousands when they find them too, probably never to use them. I just saw that another reason is ammo is in huge demand. Most companies are putting their primers towards that and not having as many available as components so it all adds up.


----------

